# Anyone use whiskey stones?



## Madlying (May 10, 2011)

I am looking for a nice set of whiskey stones, and seeking any ideas on what kind to look for. Or are they just a waste?
Thanks


----------



## coachdread (Apr 25, 2015)

Madlying said:


> I am looking for a nice set of whiskey stones, and seeking any ideas on what kind to look for. Or are they just a waste?
> Thanks


My experience with them has been less than satisfying. They warm too quickly once placed in the glass and don't seem to hold enough chill to properly cool the drink. Using 3 stones in a 2-3 ounce pour, it made my drink cool but not close to cold. Pick it up for 2-3 sips and the heat from your hand will likely have it back to room temp or above. YMMV.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I use the sphere molds. I don't drink liquor any more but I use them for everything else.. very slow to melt and water down your drink. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I use the big ice sphere molds, can barely notice any melt by the time I finish my drink.


----------



## the1and0nly (Jan 28, 2016)

What these guys said, if you're not drinking it neat get some ice sphere molds. I always have 8 ready to go in the freezer.


----------



## Dentedcan (Jan 15, 2016)

I agree with the ice sphere suggestions, I have a set of stones and used them twice 
and honestly hated them. Clank against the glass, didn't stay cold very long, and mine are now just sitting in the cabinet.

I bought an ice sphere mold and that's what I use when I want to be fancy, 99% of the time though it's just 3 or 4 regular ice cubes.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm happy with one standard rectangular cube in my Beam. 
Can't stand those slivers they use at the taverns.


----------

